# Aktivkohlefilt​er



## S.Reiner (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo 
habe da mal so nee Frage und zwar wer das eine einen   Aktivkohlefilt​er  zu bauen wie könnte ich das anstellen damit da auch genug Wasser durchgeht .
Das andere wer wie lange würde die   Aktivkohlefilt​er  im Filter halten oder anders wie oft müsste ich das wechseln. 
Macht das sin oder????
Habe da jemanden gesprochen der mir sagte er würde über Holzkohle Filtern .
Nu geht sowas überhaubt ???
Nu sind es schon wieder die 3 ? Zeichen wer kann mir dazu was Berichten das wer echt Nett .
Danke ich habe Null Plan davon 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Hallo Reiner,
Aktivkohle kann Schadstoffe im Wasser gut binden.
Nach einer Behandlung kann das also schon mal Sinn machen. Hab ich früher im AQ so gemacht.

Für eine ständige Anwendung sind die Austauschintervalle scheinbar zu hoch.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Hallo Jörg
 Sack voll Aktivkohle in den Filter reinhängen reicht das oder was soll ich machen und wie lange soll ich die Aktivkohle dann darin lassen einen Tag eine Woche oder en Monat .Pumpe das Teichwasser etwar 10-12 mal am Tag da durch .Frage das weil ich Behandelt habe . Könnte ich auch gewaschene Holzkohle verwenden .
Danke Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Hallo an alle 
Giebt es hier Leute die mit Holzkohle ( Grillkohle) Filtern .
Interresant wer für mich  wie habt ihr das aufgebaut und wie oft habt ihr das gewachselt .
Danke


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*



Reiner S schrieb:


> . Könnte ich auch gewaschene Holzkohle verwenden .
> Danke Reiner




Hallo
Nein , das geht nicht , rechne aber damit , das vernünftige Aktivkohle bei deiner Teichgröße schon für eine Anwendung einige Hundert Euro kosten würde....
Also - vergeß das , ist ne Schnapsidee.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Hallo Archie
Nu da giebts aber so einige Berichte die etwas anderes aussagen Zitat (  ja selbst normale Holzkohle, wie man sie als Grillkohle verwendet, nimmt sehr viele und komplexe Chemikalien auf ) so wird es da beschrieben . Medizin ist doch dann doch eigendlich nee Chemikalie .


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo Archie
> Nu da giebts aber so einige Berichte die etwas anderes aussagen Zitat (  ja selbst normale Holzkohle, wie man sie als Grillkohle verwendet, nimmt sehr viele und komplexe Chemikalien auf ) so wird es da beschrieben . Medizin ist doch dann doch eigendlich nee Chemikalie .



Hallo
Steht in diesem Bericht auch , was dabei alles an schädlichen Stoffen abgegeben wird?
Nein , selbst billige Aktivkohle aus dem Aquarienladen hat keinerlei Nutzwert , diese Erfahrung habe ich in meiner Meerwasser - Zeit gemacht. Wenn es Aktivkohle sein soll , dann geht kein Weg an der Besten Qualität vorbei....
Und diese ist nun mal für Gartenteiche viel zu teuer.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Hallo Reiner,
bei der Entfernung deiner Medikamente im Teich mag das eine Option sein mit der Aktivkohle.
Hol dir da eine große Portion und lasse Wasser für 1-2 Wochen im Bypass darüber laufen.

Eine ständige Filterung darüber und den Rest an Kohle kannst du getrost vergessen.
Es sein denn du willst Fische mit Vergiftungen oder "Staubkiemen" haben.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Danke ihr beiden 
Habe mir eben 5 Kilo Aktivkohle Granulat für Teichwasserfilterung gekauft hat noch keine 20 Euro gekostet und ist in 1kilo Säcken fertig für den Filter verpackt. 
Hoffe das ich alles an Med. damit raus aus dem Wasser bekomm 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Hättes lieber noch 20Kilo Grillkohle gekauft
Gruss Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Na Patrick
es giebt auch Leute die glauben nicht an die desinfektion mit Seife beim Duschen.
Holzkohle zum Gillen habe ich 30 Kilo da noch 20 wer doch ein wenig übertrieben


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Aktivkohlefilt​er*

Na hervorragend,Ich bring das Bier mit und ein paar Steaks dann schauen wir beim Grillen, deiner Aktivkohle beim Filtern zu
Gruss Patrick


----------

